# Colloidal Silver?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I have looked everywhere for colloidal silver, but I cant find it in any health food store in my area. Can it be ordered online, and which brand is the best?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Colloidal silver is at every health food store but yes, you can order it on line. Most brands are similar. We have a generator and make our own so I am no help. What are you going to use it for? Sometimes other remedies are more appropriate for one thing or another.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I picked up my Colloidal Silver at a local health food store, but the brand I have (Sovereign Silver) has a website: Natural-Immunogenics - Manufacturer of Sovereign Silver, Argentyn 23 and Other Colloidal Silver Hydrosol Products.
Might be a good place to start.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What do you use it for?

Will your dogs turn blue like that guy did? :tongue:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> What do you use it for?
> 
> Will your dogs turn blue like that guy did? :tongue:


Nope it won't turn anything blue, I have used it regularly on myself and my animals for 2 years now. It is an anti-fungal, anti-viral, anti-biotic. Colloidal Silver ~ Natural Antibiotic Alternative
Will it turn you blue? As far as I understand that guy was using way too much on a daily basis for years and years.
Silver supplement warnings


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Not that I need it for anything now, but I have read a lot of forums where members use it over antibiotics. I would just want it in the house in case I ever needed it one day


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i wonder if that would work on tobi's feet?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I also picked up Colloidal Silver because I read about how it works well as anti-bacterial, anti-fungal etc I am having issue with one of my females, she gets what I assume is very yeasty feet. They get all red and extremely itchy. Now does it work better added to her food and if so how much do I give a 75lb dog? Or does it work best as a topical?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

How long does it last?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> i wonder if that would work on tobi's feet?


I've thought about trying that soooooooooo often, and i just haven't figured out a good source, aside from making it ( gradpa's old coins he willed to me) for it to not be so expensive, or pure.

I'm very interested though... and i was just taking about that with my gf about 2 days ago when i was looking through my coins :lol:
http://www.youtube.com/user/thenewsurvivalist#p/search/1/Acpvp_8gwlw
Is where i got my idea for making it lol, i just don't know the best way for him to ingest good amounts of it... aside from making 2gallons of it and filling his water fountain with it.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

I found it works really good for eye infections, my vet even said it would be good to use to keep ears yeast free. I must get some more :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> I've thought about trying that soooooooooo often, and i just haven't figured out a good source, aside from making it ( gradpa's old coins he willed to me) for it to not be so expensive, or pure.
> 
> I'm very interested though... and i was just taking about that with my gf about 2 days ago when i was looking through my coins :lol:
> thenewsurvivalist's Channel - YouTube
> Is where i got my idea for making it lol, i just don't know the best way for him to ingest good amounts of it... aside from making 2gallons of it and filling his water fountain with it.


We had the "Blue Guy" living in Bellingham for awhile, not sure if he is still here or not! I can see Tobi turning blue because he's white! Lol


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

The blue guy is blue because he used a different form. His home made brew was Silver Chloride. The Blue Man Fraud


----------

